# HCA now accepting Pro Staff Resume's



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to shoot a RoyalChampion 3d but silverbacks like me get left out with 31.5 and 32 in draws


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

backwardshooter said:


> I used to shoot a RoyalChampion 3d but silverbacks like me get left out with 31.5 and 32 in draws


I feel your pain I'm a 32.5,But check out this:
http://highcountryarchery.net/products/compound-bows/speed-pro-eliminator


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I shot a high country in the early 90's and I wish I still had that bow, but in S. Florida the shop closed and there was no where to get parts or help, so I shot about 20 different models from several brands till I found what I shot well, Hca was the best balanced bow I had ever shot, but I aint no pro and I aint got no resume just hunt and local shoots,however I would like to try one and see if they shoot like the one I owned,


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

tenpin said:


> I shot a high country in the early 90's and I wish I still had that bow, but in S. Florida the shop closed and there was no where to get parts or help, so I shot about 20 different models from several brands till I found what I shot well, Hca was the best balanced bow I had ever shot, but I aint no pro and I aint got no resume just hunt and local shoots,however I would like to try one and see if they shoot like the one I owned,


We have 

Mikes Custom Archery
2532 W. Indian Town Rd #a2
Jupiter , FL 33458

Down the road from you if you were not aware.
I have a hog hunt scheduled in April close to your neck of the woods.
Maybe ,I may have the chance to meet up with you then


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I live her in ft pierce where ya huntin, The only place I new of was in stuart just over the bridge till they closed. Maybe I will get up with you and try one.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I may have to take a ride down to jupiter in the near future, I haven't been on their site do they make a model around 38" ata with a bh between 6-7" I wouldn't mind trying.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

http://highcountryarchery.net/
Check out our site.

Spent 16 years in Fl. lived in Orange Park ,fished alot also.Mis shrimping and crabing and getting fresh oysters . Also boiled peanuts


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand where ya coming from I fish the first part of my life with hunting always second but now I am flipping the script. I would trade you a large blue crab for a large say Ky. 8 point...lol


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great opportunity. Its ashame the x11 and the supreme dont come in left hand or i would be interested. Good luck to all that apply and also to High Country for a great bow lineup this season.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Im left handed also. There used to be 2 dealers in my area and they dont carry HCA bows anymore. I liked my royal champion.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I just looked at your dealer locater and the closest place is 2+ hours away.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

backwardshooter said:


> I just looked at your dealer locater and the closest place is 2+ hours away.


we are in Warren not too far but a little ways


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah I use to live in Hampton, Fl near Gainsville we use to go to the waldo flea market every weekend for cajun boiled peanuts man I miss them.. Plan on going for a family visit and shoot the asa in newberry next year ..


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the info bill, always liked the HC bows, currently shooting a speed pro, not to happy about not being able to get any hats or shirts the last couple years...


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

If HCA comes out with a left hand Pro-Eliminator let me know.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump for HCA..... SPEED KILLS!!!


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Sinister, I like the avatar I was happy with proformance of the swacker this year. Gonna try it on a turkey in couple weeks.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet looking site and bows. Looks like you guys will go very far this year.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

The Speed Pro X11 looks a lot like the monster and pse and bowtech's that are aiming for speed. Does it have a tough break over? My monster is a little rough on that and most of the bows that I have shot like that have a hump on the breakover.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

alfabuck said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity. Its ashame the x11 and the supreme dont come in left hand or i would be interested. Good luck to all that apply and also to High Country for a great bow lineup this season.


Hopefully the lefties will make it sometime soon


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Yeah I use to live in Hampton, Fl near Gainsville we use to go to the waldo flea market every weekend for cajun boiled peanuts man I miss them.. Plan on going for a family visit and shoot the asa in newberry next year ..


Know that very well . Went to UF.and hit that market also.Took me a lil while to get used to boiled peanuts but when fresh and hot MMMMM! makes me want them more.Been 15yrs. know


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

cutter10x said:


> thanks for the info bill, always liked the HC bows, currently shooting a speed pro, not to happy about not being able to get any hats or shirts the last couple years...


we do have shirts & hats available.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

12RingKing said:


> The Speed Pro X11 looks a lot like the monster and pse and bowtech's that are aiming for speed. Does it have a tough break over? My monster is a little rough on that and most of the bows that I have shot like that have a hump on the breakover.


one big advantage is weight. The X11 is 3.2lbs. The first X11 I drew back I was expecting a hard draw like the others out and Ijust about ripped the string off.Very,very smooth and no hump ,it lays nicely .
The track is so deep you can shoot it with fingers and even torque as you draw with out fear of derailment


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing back from you... looks like you have a hit on your hands..


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Whew!!!! 
For all that have submitted ,If I have not responded please be paitent. I will get to it soon. I am very impressed and very very very busy reviewing all.
Thank You all in advance for your support of the New HCA
" Speed Kill's Quickly"


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

37" ATA with 8" BH sounds like a target bow to me!


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

tenpin said:


> Sinister, I like the avatar I was happy with proformance of the swacker this year. Gonna try it on a turkey in couple weeks.


glad you like it... they work good on both turkey and deer.
SPEED KILLS!!!!QUICKLY!!!


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

o.k. I haven't seen it move in a couple day so I gotta bump it up for HCA


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

When the announcements coming ?


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

E-Mail sent......I hope we can do some shooting


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

blazeproc said:


> E-Mail sent......I hope we can do some shooting


Reply sent.
Thank You


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

If the nearest dealer was only closer...


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Oct 18, 2009)

What are the requirements to be on the HCA pro staff? And is there a cut off date to when you won't accept anymore resumes?


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump for HCA

It was all the way at the bottom of the page


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

How long till HCA starts building lefties(Pro-Eliminater)?


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonder when we will know? Are we or Are we not on the staff Lol.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Guys, I have recieved a very large amount of resumes ,so hang in there.I do not have a deadline set yet for cutoff as I want to be sure to give everyone my full attention .
God Bless


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I was on the HCA Pro Staff a few years ago when Richard was there. That is when the Iron Mace and Stiletto 380 debuted. It was a great experience and I really like promoting their products.

The new X11 is one bad arse bow. Maybe I will get a chance to try one soon. :thumb:

Good luck, I have always been a big High Country fan. That is all I use to shoot in the day. Yeah, I was a fan boy.


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to say thanks to Nathan, Donna, and the tech guy. I needed to get my tournament bow fixed up for a tournament this weekend and because of my short draw it had to have some special attention. I explained what I needed and in about 45 min. Walla it was ready to go. Guys I’m telling you High Country Archery is the real deal!!! Thank you so much!!! I hope I was not too big of a bother yesterday and the iced coffee made up for it…. LOL

Thanks
Chris Cooper


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for great bows


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Guys,
I will be sending emails out to whom have been selected. I still have more comming in daily and I am still looking at adding more to the staff so if you have not sent your info in yet please do.
[email protected]


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Has anyone from here been selected yet? If so congrats.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

yes sir and welcome to the ones selected so far.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Any word on long draw left handers yet? Keep me posted on the progress.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there going to be a dealer in western ky? I'd love to try that x11. That's right up my ally.


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

It's late, but I just noticed this thread, and my email has been sent. Hopefully we receive bonus points for being good-looking and spelling everything correctly.

Best,
AK


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you to all of the people who have sent in resumes for the 2011 Shooter Program. The response has been excellent! At this time, we have completed our search for shooters; however we will keep your resumes on file for future references.

Thank you for your loyal support of HCA and shoot straight! 
Bill Boyer
HCA


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

How are things coming on the left hand LD Eliminaters. I am interested in seeing and shooting one.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

:bump:


----------

